# Recordings Disappeared



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

I had over 230 recordings of Good Eats on my 722. The timer was set for "Record All" vs "Record New" and I suspected that some of the episodes were duplicates, because it was hard for me to believe that there actually were 230+ non-duplicate episodes of the show, even though I never verified that. In any case, all of a sudden when I went into the DVR listing last night over 200 episodes are simply missing. The list went from 230+ to 23. All other recordings of other shows seem to be on the hard drive, so it looks like somehow a mass delete of many of the Good Eats only shows was all that happened. The only change I'm aware of is that a few days ago I modified the timer from "Record All" to "Record New", because I felt 230+ episodes was more than enough, but it's hard for me to believe that that change alone would have caused this to happen. Is anyone aware of a problem in this area?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Check to make sure the "Maximum Recorded Events" setting didn't get changed. Also, how much space is available?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Try a power cord reboot.


----------



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

Kent Taylor said:


> Check to make sure the "Maximum Recorded Events" setting didn't get changed. Also, how much space is available?


Oops. That's it. When the setting was on "Record All" the maximum events was 0. When I changed it to "Record New" it went to a default of 20 at the bottom of the display and I pressed "Done". Boy, that's easy to miss, and boom, you've lost all those events. There really ought to be a warning of a potential deletion, but in any case this was obviously an operator error, despite how easy that is to do. Thanks for clearing that up.

To be honest, I'm not totally clear on the difference between New and All in the timer recording settings. "All" is clear enough, but what exactly defines an episode as "New"?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Selecting "All" will, as it implies, record all episodes of a particular show. If the same episode has already been recorded and is present on your receiver, it will skip it as it's a "Duplicate" recording. Now, as far as "New" is concerned that's a bit "iffy" when it comes to certain programs. If the "Episode" number is "N/A" it will record it and let you decide if it's actually a "New" program. At least than's been "MY" experience. And, yes, I love quotation marks.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Season shifters need to check this, as the default of 20 will result in lost episodes.

At least you're not among those overly infatuated with the apostrophe  (it's = it is).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Kent Taylor said:


> And, yes, I love quotation marks.


Don't you mean to say that you "love" quotation marks? 

But seriously... Yeah, I'm not clear on all the things Dish does to detect "new"... because clearly the date in the EPG doesn't matter as I've seen programs with wrong first-air dates (sometimes in the future).

Oh, and I happen to love (putting words in) parentheses.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Kent Taylor said:


> Selecting "All" will, as it implies, record all episodes of a particular show. If the same episode has already been recorded and is present on your receiver, it will skip it as it's a "Duplicate" recording. Now, as far as "New" is concerned that's a bit "iffy" when it comes to certain programs. If the "Episode" number is "N/A" it will record it and let you decide if it's actually a "New" program. At least than's been "MY" experience. And, yes, I love quotation marks.


Thats been my experience with "New" as well. I use new alot, only times it gets thrown off, is with those NA for the original air date. Some of us on the west coast have noticed that some shows in the guide, have an original air date that is one day ahead, but its still "New". Sometimes the 9pm and later shows just show a day ahead, not the end of the world. 
Grizzly Stories on the National Geo channel had like 6 episodes, but they were always NA for Airdate and Episode number, so if you had NEW, it recorded them any ways, even if you had them, as it had nothing to compare to see if it was a duplicate already on the HD. 
Alton Brown has been been on for 14 season, with anywere from 14 episodes to 22 episdoes per season. Getting to 230 seperate episodes wouldn't be that hard.


----------



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

Actually, what I've never understood is the definition of New. If I'm recording old All in the Family shows, for example, is anything new? Where does Dish define what new actually is for any particular show?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

js0873 said:


> Actually, what I've never understood is the definition of New. If I'm recording old All in the Family shows, for example, is anything new? Where does Dish define what new actually is for any particular show?


Timer Frequencies: 
All Episodes: timer fires for all episodes of event (last season and current season) on this channel 
*New Episodes: timer fires for new episodes of event (current season) on this channel* 
Once: timer fires for this one event on this channel 
Weekly: timer fires for this event each week on this channel 
Daily: timer fires for this event Sunday through Saturday on this channel 
Mon-Fri: timer fires for this event Monday through Friday on this channel

Old, All in the Family, would need a All setting on the Timer.
New is for the current season, episode flagged as new in the discription, as well as today's air date. Something last week would be old, even if you watched it and deleted it as the air date would be Jul-11-10, instead of Jul-18-10.

What does happen sometimes, is a Show doesn't have a Original Air Date. So this NA setting forces the timer to think its a New episode even if it isn't


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

This thread made me want to check it on my 722 but do not see it anywhere.
Where is that found??


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

GrumpyBear said:


> Timer Frequencies:
> All Episodes: timer fires for all episodes of event (last season and current season) on this channel
> *New Episodes: timer fires for new episodes of event (current season) on this channel*
> Once: timer fires for this one event on this channel
> ...


The receiver keys off two non-displayed values for a show - a Show ID and an episode ID. 99% of the time, if the displayed episode number is NA, that holds true for the episode ID that is actually used. The unique Show ID changes for a show like Survivor, but carries from season to season for most others and also covers a show with a change in name onle.

Nothing in the "description" is used to determine NEW. The OAD doesn't have to be today to qualify for NEW. As long as Episode # isn't MIA, OAD just doesn't have to be too far in the past.

An airing with NA for EPISODE # (not OAD) will be force recorded since the receiver can't tell if this episode is new or if it is already recorded. The only time OAD comes into play as far as qualifying for NEW is if the Episode ID (almost always the displayed episode number) isn't already contained in an existing recording AND doesn't appear in the recording history (about 4 days) as having been recorded. IF the episode ID is 0 / null / NA, the show records as NEW. Otherwise if the episode ID is "known" to have NOT been recorded from history and doesn't still exists in My Recordings for this channel/show ID/Episode ID, the OAD is needed to check that the the OAD isn't too far in the past that it would have fallen off the recording history.

The two Season Finale episodes for Law & Order CI were truly hosed up and repeated in the guide for a week with an OAD a week in the future as episode 90 and 94 (I forget real numbers). There were many airings that said #90 but that really weren't what was to eventually air on the OAD displayed. The REAL "new episode" had to be manually restored to avoid it being skipped as a dup.

You can get repeats of a NEW episode to qualify as NEW as long as they repeat within several days of the displayed OAD. My Daily Show NEW is my lowest priority because I know it can easily be bumped to not record at 8PM or 11PM and pickup tomorrows airing of that Episode ID. The same is true of a show that has a Wed OAD but repeats an airing on Sat night - it will still qualify as NEW on Sat if History doesn't indicated it WAS recorded (as part of a timer - I have manually recorded the tail end of something and then created a NEW timer for it and it will pickup a repeat airing and record it as NEW w/o manual restore).

At least that is my experience.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

hoophead said:


> This thread made me want to check it on my 722 but do not see it anywhere.
> Where is that found??


Could you use a word other than "it" to describe what you want to check?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

CABill said:


> The receiver keys off two non-displayed values for a show - a Show ID and an episode ID. 99% of the time, if the displayed episode number is NA, that holds true for the episode ID that is actually used. The unique Show ID changes for a show like Survivor, but carries from season to season for most others and also covers a show with a change in name onle.
> 
> Nothing in the "description" is used to determine NEW. The OAD doesn't have to be today to qualify for NEW. As long as Episode # isn't MIA, OAD just doesn't have to be too far in the past.
> 
> ...


Do you use a 722 or a 622? Your description is more like one of my older 510d's guide data. On my 722, my old 622, and on my new 722k, I can't get episdoes prior to today to record, if I am using New episodes. 
Only shows that have a NA, which also in the guide descripition, can I get a show that has either been aired prior, or is has already been recorded on my DVR to record again, as its either a dupicate, and skipped or skipped as its not New in the daily schedule. Granted most of my shows are weekly vs daily, except for the world cup games. Don't have much experience with shows that run the same episode 3 or for times in a week.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

CABill said:


> Could you use a word other than "it" to describe what you want to check?


Or "that".


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

GrumpyBear said:


> Do you use a 722 or a 622? Your description is more like one of my older 510d's guide data. On my 722, my old 622, and on my new 722k, I can't get episdoes prior to today to record, if I am using New episodes.
> Only shows that have a NA, which also in the guide descripition, can I get a show that has either been aired prior, or is has already been recorded on my DVR to record again, as its either a dupicate, and skipped or skipped as its not New in the daily schedule. Granted most of my shows are weekly vs daily, except for the world cup games. Don't have much experience with shows that run the same episode 3 or for times in a week.


My description applies to my 622 or 722, but also applied to a 942 and a 508 once NBR was added to the receiver. Some things are recent changes on the 722 like defaulting to New instead of All based on the selected item qualifying as NEW. To me, NA never appears in the "description" (nor does Rating or Critique). It may display for Episode but I don't see OAD ever displaying NA. Do you see NA after OAD or BEFORE it where Episode is displayed?
I do see:
Episode NA OAD m/d/y
but often the text becomes Year 
Episode NA Year YYYY
To me, the Year display is when OAD is NA or MIA.

ESPN is a bad channel to use because of the number of NA Episode numbers, but pick channel 140 in the guide and create a Sports Center timer. It defaults to New for all but a couple of airings. If I now pick Sports Center from Daily Recordings / Guide and display its Timer, the first ~20 airings will record but 21Jul 10AM (PDT) won't because that's the first one that doesn't display NA for Episode number. That is the first time the OAD makes a difference and is skipped because it is a week in the past (more than length of History). 2010 World Series of Poker Preview only appears at 5PM today but does show
Episode: N/A Original Air Date: 7/20/10
That qualifies as NEW because Episode is NA, not because OAD is today. The E:60 show also has N/A for Episode with today and a week from today for OAD.

When I use "description", I mean the text displayed inside a lighter blue rectangle - not anything outside the light blue area. Notice that all the Sports Center airings that will record (Episode NA) don't display an OAD, but rather a Year.

USA shows are much better than ESPN for having Episode # so pick channel 105 in the guide and pick Covert Affairs (White Collar would also work - pick one you don't already record). It is too late to record episode 1 as a New (without a Restore), but displaying its timer I see 7PM tonight as the first NEW that will record and 10PM won't. Pick the 7PM and select Skip and now the 10PM will record. Pick the 10PM and select Skip and the first Sat airing on 24 Jul is set to record. Skip the Sat and 25Jul is now set to record. Skip it and the 26Jul airing next Monday will record. To avoid Priority skips, you might want to make the timer be the top one. Priority skips are what usually get me a recording of a new episode a day or more after OAD.

Comedy Central's Daily Show & Colbert are my more typical NEW issues where Episode displays N/A for all airings during a week when they don't have real NEW episodes and for all the repeats shown every Monday.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

CABill said:


> Could you use a word other than "it" to describe what you want to check?


I thought we were discussing "Maximum Recorded Events" setting?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

When setting up a DVR event, it's under Options. Default is 20.


----------

